# How to open .db.crypt8 file on pc?



## boromaill (Feb 19, 2015)

I have 5 of these files saved to my pc from an Android phone and i need to open them. It Is this possible?  I tried to open it with Whatsapp extract and Python following instrutions videos from You tube. I managed to go succesfully through the whole process but at the end i get this error: Value error. Input strings must be a multiple of 16 in lenght. I would really appreciate some help. Thanks.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 19, 2015)

Do you have any idea as to the contents or filetype they are?


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 20, 2015)

I'd say they have been encrypted for a reason, and we shouldn't be helping you hack in to them without knowing the ownership status.


----------



## flmatter (Feb 20, 2015)

bah, looks like he is trying to read instant messages by whatsapp messenger


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 20, 2015)

Just go talk to your girlfriend and bring her to the movies more. or grab her phone again and find a way to get the salt dump pre encryption.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 20, 2015)

If you want to view the chats in Windows, you can use WhatsApp Viewer.

However, quotes from site:


> Small tool to display chats from the Android msgstore.db.crypt5, .crypt7 and .crypt8 database.





> Can I decrypt the database without the key file?
> WhatsApp is able to do that, but I am not. If you have lost your phone or the key file, the backup is worthless.



I guess, you got the key, since the files are your possession?
If you don't have the key... read the WhatsApp Viewer page for further info.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Show more trust in your girlfriend and stop being so nosey


----------



## boromaill (Feb 20, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Show more trust in your girlfriend and stop being so nosey


Thanks Mr. Know-it-all for your advice but actually those are Whatsapp files I backed up from my former cell phone to my email some time ago that would be usefull now.


----------



## qubit (Feb 20, 2015)

boromaill said:


> Thanks Mr. Know-it-all for your advice but actually those are Whatsapp files I backed up from my former cell phone to my email some time ago that would be usefull now.


Yeah, I love the way everyone's assumed you want to do this to snoop on your girlfriend and is judging you on it  when you might actually want this for any reason good or bad - and not necessarily the one you're claiming. 

Anyway, I'm not judging you although I don't know how to break into them, so can't help you. I suggest you ask this question on the xda developers forum, where they are much more likely to know how to do this - and be more willing to help without questioning your motives.

www.xda-developers.com


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 20, 2015)

boromaill said:


> Thanks Mr. Know-it-all for your advice but actually those are Whatsapp files I backed up from my former cell phone to my email some time ago that would be usefull now.


Any chance you still have that phone or can borrow one with the same app?


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 20, 2015)

qubit said:


> everyone's assumed you want to do this to snoop on your girlfriend



Everyones? OK, slam me with everyone else...
At least, I posted to try and help... Sh*t, didn't even get a thanks for it...

And, that Web site, for the viewer, has links for help at those xda forums...
But, without the phone or the key he/she is basically outta luck, without a lot of work (and know how) to decrypt them.

EDIT:

Hee Hee, I knew that would get your attention.


----------



## qubit (Feb 20, 2015)

95Viper said:


> Everyones? OK, slam me with everyone else...
> At least, I posted to try and help... Sh*t, didn't even get a thanks for it...
> 
> And, that Web site, for the viewer, has links for help at those xda forums...
> But, without the phone or the key he/she is basically outta luck, without a lot of work (and know how) to decrypt them.


Ok, I meant one of those "generic everyones" lol, I'm sorry my bad, didn't intend to tar you with the same brush! You gave a great answer and I've thanked you for it. 

For the record, the OP hasn't thanked me for it either, but then he hasn't been online since this morning, so we gotta give him a chance.


----------

